# Episode 13 - Turtle Tipping



## My Freemasonry (Apr 1, 2014)

Harlan's blue collar abilities
Introducing the SRWWiYCaFyOWaVaP (Scottish Rite Where When You Commit a Felony You Only Watch a Video About Prison) Whiteboard
Harlan introduces a new weekly segment
Practicing FreeJasonry
Our first Cease and Desist order!
The Chaplain finds our phone number - there is a snitch in our midst
A culture of "Oneupsmanship"
Which V.S.L. should a Deist use? 
Hipster Freemasons and Pabst Blue Ribbon
Masonic proving questions in public 
Turtles?!
Someone in r/Askreddit questions if Masons are still legit 
Harlan one-ups Jason.  Again.  I don't think these guys get it.
An Atheist asks why.  We ask him when his church meets.
BLOers (Blue Lodge-Only) 
Harlan's bath-house adventures
Is there really a need for appendant bodies?
Blips in the show
Jason is "cruft"?!
Still more of Harlan's floors, and more Mexican-ese.
Email us at afterlodge@gmail.com
Find us on Facebook
Follow us on Twitter @AfterLodge
Leave us a voicemail at 215-792-3538
Join us on IRC: irc.quakenet.org #freemasonry


More...


----------



## jjjjjggggg (Apr 3, 2014)

.


----------



## jjjjjggggg (Apr 3, 2014)

Maybe Harlen waving his foot under the bathroom stall is his way of asking the guy next to him if he is a mason?

View attachment 4072


----------



## afterlodgejason (Apr 4, 2014)

Yeah that's what he is doing. Yeah...... 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------

